
Gilbert Garcin - mytailorisrich
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbert_Garcin
======
mytailorisrich
I am posting this because I have just discovered him in the news on the
occasion, sadly, of his death. It is inspiring that someone could take up
photography at 65 years old in order not to get bored upon retiring, and then
to become an internationally recognised photographer.

[https://www.pinterest.co.uk/rpitskhelauri/gilbert-
garcin/](https://www.pinterest.co.uk/rpitskhelauri/gilbert-garcin/)

